# 12 wk old puppy not eating



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Not going to be much help as luckily i've never had a feeding problem - mine have all been gannets.

Were her stools normal on the original food - if so, is it possible that you are feeding her too much, or has she been free fed where food is left down and she can go back to it when she feels like it? If so, i would feed at set times and if the food isn't cleared then i would pick it up until the next feeding time. I know from experience that sometimes the manufacturers recommended amounts can be a lot more than a pup can eat. A healthy pup will not starve itself, but a poorly pup is a different matter

It may be worth getting the stools/pup checked to rule out any medical issues.

Sorry can't be any more help


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Does she have a lot of energy? If not I would worry, if she does, she might feel there is too much food to take at once. Also, how many times per day do you feed her? At this age she should eat 4 times/day, or at least 3. 
You can also try to add a little bit of something, like yogurt, or boiled meat to her kibble. And see if it brings any change in her eating habits. 
Also, try to examine her teeth, they might hurt a lot now they are growing, and this can also explain her refusal.


----------



## penny1915 (Sep 23, 2008)

She has intermittent energry. But sleeps a lot too. We have only been feeding her 3 times a day/1cup of food each time. not free feeding.

She did eat all of her lunch just now, but has not pooped since this AM, before breakfast.

Hum???


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My dog, Misty never was a good eater as a little puppy and still isnt...shes 9 months old now. I just put down her food, leave it for 30 minutes and take up what she hasnt eaten. She seems to eat much better in the evening..it took me a long time to get used to this, my old Golden, Sandy, used to eat her food in 2 seconds flat and want more. Misty is growing fine and weighs 59 lbs so I guess shes eating enough! But still its hard to get used to the difference!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would also try some added food, wet can puppy food, cottage cheese, yogurt, boiled chicken or beef. Good Luck!


----------

